# Vostock Rattle



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have a Vostock Diver Amphibia Automatic ( Not bought form Roy, sorry, before new of RLT ) but it has recently developed a nasty rattle over and above the normal self winding noise. The crown, when unscrewed is also a not as positive as before, although it has always felt loose but I belive this is normal. The watch still keeps good time and self winds ok, but I an conserned over this rattle.









Any idea's, thoughts.

I contaced the seller as its still in the 1 year guarantee period and he said, if it still works its not covered, but I can send it to his repairer to be fixed for Â£8.

Steve

---------------------------------------------

Update

I sent the seller this message:

If I wait until it does stops working will that be covered by the warranty?

Because judging by the rattle it wont be long!

and he replied

ok - send it to me and i'll get it sorted:

so he wasn't such a bad chap after all !!

Steve


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve,

No ideas I'm afraid, but the response from your seller is the all too common crap service we have to put up with these days - how do these prats ever get repeat business?.

I've bought several watches from Roy because of the superb service and highly recommend him to others - if someone gives crap service, the tendancy is to slag them off and NEVER recommend them. I simply cannot understand this attitude from suppliers, dealers or in fact any business!!.

G.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Get the back off her, Steve, and remove all doubt.

If something needs tightened up then do it.

What is the worst that can happen? Down 30 notes and a new one, this time with a proper warranty.

Would you take a bad price for it?

What I have noticed on mine is that it winds for ever. In fact, I have always got fed up before it gets fully wound.

Would I be right in saying that some watches have overwind protection, some form of slipping clutch? Maybe that is why and if so, then a desirable feature.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm fairly sure that all automatics have overwind protection by way of a "slipping clutch" type affair. As far as I know, you cannot overwind an auto.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All automatics have a slipping mainspring, they will wind forever.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't take the back off or touch anything, your warranty isn't worth a carrot then.

Let the dealer sort it out, it's his obligation.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Just received my rattling Vostok watch back







, seems to be OK









Steve


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I suppose the trouble is when these watches are so cheap the dealers margin must be very small.

Therefore any claims will diminish his profit on the watch and possibly others too.

With dearer watches the profit margin is bigger and so allows more leeway.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------

